# Wrap jobs



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I recently purchased 2 new (cheap) rods. They aren't fancy rods...just you basic, black rod with black wrapping for the guides and grey accents. It might even be shrink tube holding the guides on...I can't remember. Anyway, I'm looking for someone who might be interested in adding a little color/design to them so that they match the reels. It would be a good gig for a newbie who wants to gain some experience...or, maybe, even an experienced person who wants to play around with some new patterns or thread? 

I'm pretty much open to anything and I'd like to do it before I start fishing with them...just so they don't get all kinds of residue on them. Shoot me a price (2, 2 piece rods - I buy supplies or you buy supplies), any ideas on how to spruce them up and let me know how long you would have them? Oh, I'm in the DC-MD-VA area not that it really matters :fishing:


----------



## USMC2311 (Aug 27, 2019)

I may be out of line, bit I would attempt it myself. You dont need anything fancy. I built my first few rods on a cardboard box with v notches cut in the top, and ran my thread between some books to tension it. It does take some time and patience to keep the rod turning while the resin dries, but it could be a fun/satisfying project. Worse case, you cut the butt wrap off and try again if you do not like the results.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

I think you will spend more $$ having somebody re wrapping and adding artistic thread work than what they're worth . I think the lack of responses from builders willing to do it proves that point.


----------

